# Migrate to Canada



## Amos Chris (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi,

I have approached almost 7 consultancies for migration to canada. But they are offering only PR with huge amount for processing, like almost 4 Lakhs.

Am PG in MBA with 7 years of different department experience. What is the best way to migrate to Canada without spending this big amount to get PR taking along my baby.
And am above 33+.


----------



## yatinkumar (Jul 4, 2020)

You may choose to apply for Canada PR directly through Express Entry System under Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP). With relevant educational qualification and work experience, you may qualify for FSWP and can also include your dependent children in your PR application.

You may take a free profile assessment first to find out if you are meeting the minimum eligibility criteria or not. For FSWP, you must score 67 points out of 100 in FSW points grid. The minimum requirements for FSWP are skilled work experience, language ability and relevant educational qualification.

Since you are above 33 of age, I would recommend you to work upon your English language skills in order to improve your scores.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Amos Chris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have approached almost 7 consultancies for migration to canada. But they are offering only PR with huge amount for processing, like almost 4 Lakhs.
> 
> ...




Do it yourself. Why would you hire someone to process the paperwork for you?


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, as everyone said its a very straight forward process, there are YouTube videos available check out potetocouple website(potatotalkies) having a free ebook as well as youtube channel


----------

